# ,   ,

## tadeta

,
   ,     ,   70%  "",   ,   .

     ?

----------


## .



----------


## kuzya78

..    ,     ??

----------


## .

*kuzya78*,      ?

----------


## kuzya78

4500   ,

----------


## .



----------


## kuzya78

.

----------


## alina1980

., 
  ,   ,       ,   0.1%       ?

----------


## 2007

> 


 ,      346.15,     ?

----------


## alina1980

"  ",       ,    ,  99,9%   .

----------


## .

*alina1980*,       ?       ?   ?

----------


## alina1980

1 ,         ,     ,       ,      , (  ),   3000  ,  ,      ,       ,         .

----------


## .

> ,

----------


## alina1980

,  ,   .

----------


## alina1980

,   ,    ,      .    ,  .

----------


## .

,         :Embarrassment:

----------


## alina1980

,  ,   ,     ,   .
     , .. 6 . ,   ,      .   .    18.0

----------


## .

,   .      ,  .       .



> ,     ,   .


   ,     .       .

----------

,              -               .   ..... :Wow:

----------


## .

**,       ,         ,

----------

-   ,  .     :       ?

----------

.
"" 70.32.1    
 : 70.32.1
:  K    ,    
   : 

           ""

           ,        ?     .   .

----------


## .

**,        .   -?

----------


## naidu

-, ,

----------


## .

*naidu*,        -    ,     ,   70%   .       ?
    ,    ,   ,   ,      :Wink:

----------

.,  -    ,      -  .  -      , -  ?     ,   ?

----------


## zas77

> .,  -    ,      -


    ?    .
  ,          ?

----------

:       70.32.1,  
     ,    


:        ?
  ,  .     ,   ...   , ,      

 ,    ,      ...     100%      ,     

   )))

----------


## 7272

,   ,            ,                 .

----------

*7272*,     ))

----------


## 7272

,       0,2%,       1,7%.

----------

*7272*,     ?

      ))
       ,    (  6 -)

----------

> :       70.32.1,  
>      ,    
> 
> 
> :        ?
>   ,  .     ,   ...   , ,      
> 
>  ,    ,      ...     100%      ,     
> 
>    )))


, - ,  ))

----------


## 2007

**,     -     -        70.3?

----------

*2007*,   -  70.32.1 ))
    "      ".
 ,       .       )))

----------


## 2007

> -  70.32.1 ))


  ?  ?
    ,            .  :Wink:

----------


## 7272

: http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...2#post53263002

----------

: -      ?

----------


## tadeta

http://www.klerk.ru/cons/skobeleva/215973/    klerk.ru   : 
"           ,  ,         (, ,     09.08.2010  -37-3/8663@,    08.12.2010  03-03-07/41),  (      ,   ,   ,         )    ,       ."

       ?

----------


## lubahal

"...    :... -  - ,     , ... .          2012   ,    2011     *  70%    * , ,     ....            2012      .     . ( " ", 1/ 2012.) : , ,       ,    .    ,   - .      ?

----------


## zas77

> -


 .2.3 . 152          :yes:

----------


## tadeta

> "...    :... -  - ,     , ...  : , ,      ?


    "  ".

----------

"11)    (   () ),       ,                 ,    , , ,    ( , ,   )    (  ),   ,   5.1 - 5.3  ;"


* -   . *

----------


## 70

, ,     .   , ,   .    ,    -        ,       ..          (  ,   ),       ,       ,         -      ..            (  .) -    -   ,   70%      ,       .      -    (    -   )   ,            ,      ,        .    ,                  11 ,        ?        -         -    ,     ,          ,      ,        -      .      . (      ).    ?

----------


## zas77

* 70*, 
 :Big Grin: 
  -    - ?

  ,           ( ). 

  ,     ,        /    /       . 


       . 
 ,        .

----------


## zas77

> ,       ,         -      ..


  :yes: 

(-      ,  )

----------


## 70

,    ,   ,      ,    -           .      -      .              ?               ,            .

----------


## 70

*zas77*   !

----------


## 7272

,    , ,     ,     .     ,  :    ,  , .

----------


## 70

! -   -     ,   ,       2012   . -  ,   ,   ? 5,1%    ""    3,1? (  ?).       .

----------


## .

5,1

----------


## 70

*.*, !

----------


## 7272

,        ?

----------


## Polina13

.    ,     70%    ,     (   ,   ..        )?  ,  -.      2010  (    )    , , %  .    11           ?        ?    ?      . ...!!  :Smilie:

----------


## 7272

.



> .    ,     70%    ,


     ,     .

----------


## 70

-  ,       ,        70.34 -     ,         -      ,   - , ,    (  .)  ,      .       -       ,  .

----------


## 7272

> - , ,    (  .)  ,      .


?    70.32.1    ,           .

----------


## .

> .


 




> 70.32.1      
>              :
>           -        
> 
>           -


      ?  ,            ?

----------


## 7272

"      "?

----------


## .

.       
       (, )
    (,  ,  ?)    .     ,     .

----------


## 7272

> (, )


       ,      .



> (,  ,  ?)


 ,   , .           ,           .  70        .      


> 


  ,           ,    .            .

----------


## .

> ,      .


,      
        ,      ,

----------


## 7272

,              .

----------


## .

*7272*,    .       , ..  
,       ?  , ?

----------


## 7272

,      .   .

----------


## Polina13

> 


    ,         .....       11 ,    2 .        ?

----------


## .

? ,   .
       ,

----------


## 7272

,           .           .    ,      .

----------


## .

*7272*,        ,  -       . .. 

 ,  ,       :Smilie: 
      ,       . ,  -  .

----------


## 7272

> ,  -       . ..


,         ,       ,                .               ,       .

----------


## room111

-1    4.4.           .   " "            .

----------


## 7272

.         ,      ,   .    .

----------


## room111

,   :

"", 2011, N 12

:   ,  "",     ( 70.32.1).    ,      ,           .         ?       "".
..,  

:              .
 ,   ""        (. 1 . 346.15  ).       ,   . 251  . ,         .
        ,    .  -  "",  -         ,   . 8 . 1 . 58    24.07.2009 N 212-. ,    ,  ,     .  . 1.4 . 58  N 212- ,           70%     () .     ,   . 346.15  ,     ,        (. 3     24.03.2011).

    ,       ,           . 1 . 1.1 . 346.15  . 251  . ,      .  ,        .

       -               .     ,          .        . 



> -


  ,    ,     22.04.2011 N -4-3/6526@,            .        -   ,  "" .

 .    ,            .     -     .

..
 -


 - 


18.11.2011

----------


## zas77

:
     10 .,    100 .   :Frown:   :Big Grin:   :Wow: 

 -    ?

----------


## .

.      .    ,   .  -   ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## zas77

:yes: 
 :Wow:

----------


## 7272

:        -6-3     : ; -.     ?

----------

*7272*,    .      ,    .

----------


## 7272

2011          ,      ,       ?

----------

*7272*,        ?
     ?

----------


## 7272

> ?
>      ?


 ,    ,               ,             .

----------

*7272*, ,            ,   


    ,

----------


## 7272

> ,


   ?..

----------


## 83

2011            !  :yes:

----------


## .

,   .

----------


## 83

?

----------


## 7272

> !


   ?     ?

----------


## 83

> ?     ?


 !            .        (  ),     .      .

----------


## 83

> !            .        (  ),     .      .


  \   ,      ,      1 %

----------


## 7272

> .


  ,     ?

----------

:




> :      "  ".             .             ?
> 
> : ,  ,         ,       ,         ,  ,                70 .
> 
> :  ". ".2" . 8 . 1 . 58"    24.07.2009 N 212- "       ,     ,     " ( -  N 212-)         ,  , ,           (     ""     029-2001 ( . 1),      06.11.2001 N 454- ( - ))     .
>       "  " ( 70.32)       "   " ( "70.32.1").
>    ". 1.4 . 58"  N 212-,        ,        ()          70     .         ". 346.15"   .
>   ,  ,    ,        ,     ". 249"  ,   ,     ". 250"   (". 1 . 346.15"  ). ,   ". 251"  ,         ,       (". 2 . 251", ". 1.1 . 346.15"  ,      31.03.2011 "N 65-18505/2010",     12.10.2011 "N 35-10708/2010").
>                             " -1 " (". 1.4 . 58"  N 212-, ". 1"         ,      30.06.2004 N 321).
> ...

----------


## 83

2011       ,      (  )    .     2012       , ..       ,     http://www.consultant.ru/law/review/...11-30.html#p25

----------


## .

*83*,   ,    2011  ,            :Wink:

----------


## 83

2011       !!!!

----------


## 83

2011            ,      .251

----------


## .

*83*,    ,     ?




> ,


   ?       :Smilie:

----------


## Lisaya

> 


,   . .  ?

----------


## 83

!

----------


## 83



----------


## 83

2011        
       212-   ,      
"8)     ,    ,     (        )  : 
)   ; 
)       ; 
)    ; 
)  ,      ; 
)       ; 

)  ; 

)     ; 
)     ; 
)    ; 
)    ; 
)  ,    ; 
)     ; 

)  ; 
)   ; 
)    ; 
)    ; 
) ; 
)     ; 
)   ; 
)     ; 
)   ; 

) ; 

)      ; 
)   ,    ; 
)     ; 

)   ; 
)  ,  , ,     ; 
)   ; 
)   ,     ; 
.1)       ; 

.2)   ; 
.3) ,   ,    ; 
.4)  , ,    (   ); 
.5)        ; 
.6)   ,   ; 

.7) ,        ,      ,    5  6  ."

----------


## Lisaya

,     ,          .     .    .

----------


## 83

,         ,    ,     ,                70.32,         .       ,     (    ),      ,      ,    ,   .

----------


## Lisaya

,   .   ,  .            .

----------


## 7272

> !


  ,        ,     .

----------


## .

*83*,             
     - -    ?
    . -     .       ,   
 -      
   ,        ?    ?
     ,   :Frown:

----------


## 7272

> 


10%  ,  .

----------


## .

> 47.       
> 
> 1.               ,          ()         20     .
> 2. ,   1  ,  ,      40     .


.

----------

40%.

----------


## 7272

!!!

----------


## -

2009.     45.21.1. 
   15%  2010.  ,  70% -         ,     .(  70.32.1?)     45.21.1   .         ?

----------


## zas77

> !!!


 ""     :yes:

----------


## -

, ,      45.21.1 (     )
    15%  2010.  ,  70% -         ,     .(     70.32.1(  )?)   45.21.1   .         ?

----------

,      ?!

----------


## -

,   ,           2009 .       . .

----------


## Lisaya

.               . ,    .        ,      ,   .

----------


## -

> .               . ,    .        ,      ,   .


   - 45.21.1,  - 45.3, 45.21.6, 45.21.7, 45.42,

----------


## 7272

,         .

----------


## Lisaya

> - 45.21.1,  - 45.3, 45.21.6, 45.21.7, 45.42,


    ,    ,   ,  , ,

----------


## -

,          ?

----------


## Lizer2009

()    .   ,  .   ,   70.32. ,  .

----------

> ,         .

----------

> ,    ,   ,  , ,


?


       ,

----------

> ()    .   ,  .   ,   70.32. ,  .


     ?

----------


## Lizer2009

?

----------

212- ,

----------

.

----------


## .

- ?     :Smilie:

----------

?   : "     ".

----------

> - ?


 
 48830
      :



> ,      ,   ,      -         ,     ..,              1.4  58  212-


 ,         ,          ,        .            .....

----------


## 7272

12  2012 . N 995-19

                         .
     ,      -             ,    ,   .. ( 63.21.24).
      58    24.07.2009 N 212- "       ,     ,     " ( -   N 212-)     ,            ,            20        2012 - 2013 .
     (       )     8  1  58   N 212-.
    ""  8  1  58   N 212-           (  60 - 64),     ,    ,   .. ( 63.21.24).
  1.4  58   N 212-           ,        ()          70     .        346.15    .
 ,      ,    ,     ,    ,   .. ( 63.21.24),     2012                  .
*,     ,          -        ,     ..,               1.4  58   N 212-.
*

..


   ,      .

----------


## 7272

(#129)   ,        1.4  58   N 212-,        .

----------

49091 49090      ,       .       ,         ,   .      .    1         .      .
          .   (  3  ).     ,   .

----------


## 7272

- .        ?

----------

)

----------


## 7272

, ..           1.4.
       .

----------

,      )            .              :Embarrassment:

----------


## 7272

?

----------

.         ,           .   )
http://www.minzdravsoc.ru/reception/form   )

----------


## Edmos

-     

 251. ,      
.14 - 
       ,          , , -      ,   *   ,      ;*

   ,  0,  70.32 ,     ,  ,
   , 2.9%

----------


## Edmos

,
      , 3600  
*6%*
 216  


* 3             * 
* 361*    ,      346.15          () .
* 3600*
* 362*  *3600* *100%* 

(    500 000     )

      ????

----------


## .

.

----------


## 7272

> , 3600  
>        6%
>  216


  216  108.       ,    50%   .

----------


## Velsh

" ".                       70.32.1
  .

----------

> " ".                       70.32.1
>   .


,      

 -

----------


## Velsh

> ,      
> 
>  -


-   ,      ,          ,     -         (  ,  )       .              ,     .    .

----------

.         ,      .          .  -         ?  ,       23-      ,     ,   .)

----------


## leont_11

.          .   ,      .  9       ? 

  :        .      ,     .   : --.       ,     .        .            , .           ,            ?              .          6%,     ?   .

----------


## 7272

> ?


         .    , ..  .

----------


## leont_11

, .   ?       .?

----------


## 7272

.

----------


## leont_11

, .    ,        ?

----------


## 7272

,    , ..      ,        ,       . . ,      ,    .

----------


## leont_11

,       ,    .    ,      ,    .   ,  ,     .    . )))
  .        6%      .   .

----------


## 7272

> 


    ,    ,      ,       .



> .


  .        .

----------


## Edmos

*leont_11*, 
1.10.12

----------


## leont_11

*Edmos*,   .

----------


## Trud10

...  

,   ,        ,  ,     . ,             .      ,         -1     2011 .           ,   2011 .   ,   ,   ,     ,       .    ,            ( ,   ),      .  ,                     ,    . "" . 8 . 1 . 58    .
.  ,     ,    ,     .   ,   ,    ,       ,       . 3.6 . 3         ,   100% ,     ,  ,      ,      .

   ...

----------


## kraskaKSM

> .    ,      ,    .   ,  ,     .    . )))
>   .        6%      .   .


-     ?       ,    .
  , (   , .  ,     , ( ))  

  ,           "  "   ,  ""-  .       2013-       .

----------

> ,           "  "   ,  ""-  .


       ,           
 70.32.1




> -     ?       ,    .
>   , (   , .  ,     , ( ))


 ,      :Smilie: 
    ,    :
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=477398

----------

*7272*,  ,!
         ,    -   ?      ? 
 , .

----------


## 7272

,      ,  ,      , ..      .            .     1  4      1         .       ,       .
  , ,          ,     .           , ..    ,  .

----------

!    !      ,    .              .  ,           ?   .
  , .

----------


## 7272

http://www.klerk.ru//buh/news/311578/

      15-03-11/08-16893  18.12.2012 ,       2012        ,  .

  ,       ,  ,    ,     (  70.32),      (  70.32.1),            70%-      .

----------


## 7272

.

----------

, .

----------

,    . 
   (   -)     70.32.20    -    (  ) +  2012        -     (     ).      , ..  100%    ?    ,          ,    ,      1     100%    ,      ?
  ,   ,   ,      .....
 ...  -    ,      2012?     ?
!!!!

----------


## 7272

,       ,        12   ,       (  ).

----------


## 7272

""
  ,       .
1.   (  ,    )
2.      ,          . ..           ,       .

----------


## room111

-      ?   -  
         1       3.6 .   . .

----------


## 7272

,     ,    2012    .            .

----------

> ,


 
   ,     ,  ,       0%

   ,

----------


## 7272

,       "121".     ,   ,            .
   ,                 . -     ,  -     .

----------

> ,   ,


,     ,   

     ,    ,   ,    

 ,    :Smilie:

----------


## 7272

> ,    ,   ,


 ,        4-     ,  .           .

----------

> ,        4-     ,  .           .


 

         ,    

 ,  ,   ,  ,  -   ,    0%

----------


## room111

.          .
     ,            .

----------


## 7272

,      , ..        .      .

----------


## Marinach1502

1.        ,        2013 ?         2012.(  2012         )      . 
2.         ,           .
3.          ?
  ,        ,      .

----------


## 7272

1.    2012,    
2. ,     .
3.

----------


## Marinach1502

2013       -       ?

----------


## 7272

.     .

----------


## Marinach1502

,    ,          .      .           700    ,   1000 .      72.30 (   )     16 .   ( ).    1 .       1000 . (      ).       :
1.                 97%    (    ) ?
2.       1000  16 .        ?
 .

----------


## 7272

> 1 .       1000 .


16 000    ,    ,   .
1.
2.

----------


## Marinach1502

0 %?
    -            ?

----------


## 7272

> 0 %?


 .



> -            ?


,         ,             .  ,   .

----------


## Marinach1502

,       ,  .

----------


## Vovchickov

1  2014        ?
2     (   ),   ?

----------


## 7272

1. .
2. .

----------


## Vovchickov

?

----------


## 7272

> ?


   .
  ,    .

----------


## anna48_85

> (   ),   ?


       3.5 -1    4.3  4-?             ,        ?

 ,  !     ( ),   ,     .            ,  ,  .

----------


## anna48_85

> 3.5 -1    4.3  4-?             ,        ?
> 
>  ,  !     ( ),   ,     .            ,  ,  .


 , , !

----------


## 7272

,           (    ,    )

----------


## anna48_85

.

----------

!        ,   .
    ,          19371 ,   ,      , ..  70%   70.32.1.    .   :    212 ,   ,  ,   .346.15 .     ,    .     ,     .

----------


## 2007

> .       2012         ( - ),  ?
> .     ".2"  8  1  58   N 212-      ,     ( ),  ,       ,       (  70.32).
>   1.4  58   N 212-,           ,          ()      ()          70 .        346.15  .
> ,      ,  ,    ,     (  70.32),      (  70.32.1),                    .
> *    1.4  58   N 212-                        .*


http://www.klerk.ru/doc/311429

----------

?  ?     . .

----------


## .

**,    .

----------

,    ,   ,   .

   ,     .     ,  ,   ,        ,  , ..      ,    . 
     (),,          ,       ..              1%  .         .    ,   .
     ,    .

----------


## 7272

> ,    .


      ?

----------


## room111

10%  .

----------


## 7272

,   ,    .

----------

11,12,13 .           1%       212 . .        2013.,  13        ..     -   4371 ..,      -        19371 .    2013.,         11 12 .     .
          .

----------


## 7272

11         .

----------

31  23-30 . .  .   ,        3-   .

----------


## 7272

> 31  23-30 . .


      .

----------

.

----------

50-18921/2012.     ,    ,      , - .
    1,5 ,       ,            .
      .

 ,  .

----------


## 7272

,  ""  ,        ?         . 346.15        ?          ,     .





  . ".2" . 8 . 1 . 58  N 212- <1>  ,  ,     (    ( 029-2001) <2>)     ,    2011 - 2027 .            .

--------------------------------

<1>    24.07.2009 N 212- "       ,     ,     ".

<2>      06.11.2001 N 454-.


 . 3.4 . 58  N 212-   2012 - 2018 .         :   - 20%,   - 0%,   - 0%.


 .  01.01.2014      :

-    02.12.2013 N 333-         2018 . (  . 58  N 212-);

-       04.12.2013 N 351-        (    2014 .)    ,        ,    ( 2013  2014 .  ),           .                           ()          .


   .    70.32 "  "   : 70.32.1 "   "  70.32.2 "   ".

 . 1.4 . 58  N 212-    ,  . 8 . 1  ,       ,        ()          70%    .         . 346.15  .

  ,       -""     ,             ,      .     ,       . ,      27.09.2013 N 09-10040/13    ,   . 58  N 212-    . 346.15  ,   ,   ,  . 58  N 212-,           ,        .           20.05.2013 N 50-18174/2012.     ,  ,            .

   ,       ,     ,       ,        ,      ,  ,       .          ?  ,  .     (    23.07.2013 N 09-5561/13 <3>,  14.02.2013 N 09-2/13 <4>,    25.09.2013 N 41-50078/12,      20.08.2013 N 50-23309/2012)   ,                    ,       . 251  ,      , :

-                       ,    (      )      70.32 ;

-                     .

--------------------------------

<3>     09.12.2013 N -17190/13            .

<4>     05.07.2013 N -8038/13            .

----------


## 7272

""  .









 ,     ,     -      .         ,       .

,      18.12.2012 N 15-03-11/08-16893,    22.03.2012 N 800-19 :        ,        70.32 ,          .      . 1.4 . 58  N 212-                          .

           ():    20.04.2012 N 1112-19 , ,                    -  ,       . 1.4 . 58  N 212-       .        12.04.2012 N 995-19        .

  ,     . 3.6 <5> (      2013 .)  3.5 <6> (      2014 .)  -1   .

--------------------------------

<5>  1      28.12.2012 N 639.

<6>  1      16.01.2014 N 2.






  , 

  8  1  58  

 24  2009 . N 212-



   () 

 ,     . 346.15    ,  ( )	
361	
         ,   ,   ,   ,      .

 :

 ,     . 1.4 . 58    24  2009 . N 212- ( )	
362	
     ,   

 ,     . 1.4 . 58    24  2009 . N 212- (%) (( 362 /  361) x 100)	
363	
( 362 /  361) x 100



    2014 .     16.01.2014 N 2     -1     .      18.02.2014,   " " (N 41) 21.02.2014    04.03.2014.

                              I  2014 .


,  ,           (  18.12.2012 N 15-03-11/08-16893)    (  22.03.2012 N 800-19),  ,     ,          -1              .   ,                .  ,                   ,      (   ,      ) <7>.

--------------------------------

<7>     30.08.2012 N 82-17592/2011,  29.08.2012 N 82-17590/2011,      23.10.2012 N 82-2228/2012, 82-2225/2012, 82-2227/2012,  16.10.2012 N 82-2230/2012,      17.12.2013 N 56-30949/2013,  13.06.2013 N 56-74754/2012  ..


 ,             ""  70.32       ,     .







 ,        ,    .       ,        ,                .     , ,        11.12.2013 N 50-18921/2012.

     ? , ,       ,   ,         ...  , ,    . 3.6 ( 2014 . - . 3.5)  -1 :

1)  ,         ,       :






  , 

  8  1  58  

 24  2009 . N 212-



   () 

 ,     . 346.15    ,  ( )	
361	
 ,    ,         ,   ,   ,   ,      .

 :

 ,     . 1.4 . 58    24  2009 . N 212- ( )	
362	
    ,   ,       

 ,     . 1.4 . 58    24  2009 . N 212- (%) (( 362 /  361) x 100)	
363	
( 362 /  361) x 100



2)  ,         ,         :






  , 

  8  1  58  

 24  2009 . N 212-



   () 

 ,     . 346.15    ,  ( )	
361	
 ,    ,    ,   ,      .

 :

 ,     . 1.4 . 58    24  2009 . N 212- ( )	
362	


 ,     . 1.4 . 58    24  2009 . N 212- (%) (( 362 /  361) x 100)	
363	
( 362 /  361) x 100






  . 3.6 ( 2014 . - . 3.5)  -1   ,          ( 70.32 ),   - .

----------


## 7272

. 1 . 2 . 137               .  . 2 . 152     ,           .              ?   ,      .

  .       2012 .      .    ,     . 1.4 . 58  N 212-                   .     2014 .                            .

        ,   ,  ,   ,     ,        (, , , ,    ..),      ,     ..,     ,    70.32.2 "   " .

,        .

 .     ,               ,      ( 70.32 ) <9>.

--------------------------------

<9> .      14.02.2013 N 09-2/13,  27.09.2013 N 09-10081/13,      20.08.2013 N 50-23309/2012,      21.10.2013 N 56-20195/2013.


 ,    22.11.2013 N 09-12625/13        ()  ,  ,     ,        ,      ( 70.31 ),      ,            -    ( 74.40 ),          .    :       "  " ( 70.32)       "   " ( 70.32.1).   ,       "         ".  ,      . 346.15             . 58  N 212-,       .                       .                  70.32 "  "         .

                70.20 "    "      <10>. ,        01.04.2013 N 73-14622/2012 ,             .           ,         70.32 "  ".     "" ,     ,       ,     ,             70%     .

--------------------------------

<10>       11.03.2013 N 50-16949/2012.


 ,            ,     ,      361,     362 . 3.6 ( 2014 . - . 3.5)  -1 .





  ,           - ,   ,           (    14.02.2013 N 09-2/13,      09.08.2013 N 50-17099/2012,       11.12.2013 N 50-18921/2012).

,     361 . 3.6 ( 2014 . - . 3.5)  -1           362   .


* * *


 ,     ,       ,       ,         ,         .   -""            .            .                  ,                 .     ,            ,    .       ,     ,           (,        ,         ..).       ,   ,      .  ,          ,           .

  :  http://sovetmkd.ru/stati-i-literatura_1_16/
    .

----------

!  ,     .

----------


## 61

!      .       .     .             .       2013 2014 .     ,  ,       .      .        .               .      .               .  ,        ?        ?      .

----------


## 7272

.
         ,        ,    8 .

----------


## 61

.         3.5        361 =362 =  51      ?     .                 .                   .     ,      .          .                     (         ).       ?                    (     )             .           .  .               .         ?

----------


## 7272

: ; .
     ,   ,         .
  ,         .
          ,  ,    ,    .
             .

----------

.   .            70.20.2.    23         .     .     .    ,   7272,     ,       .

----------


## 61

7272.           .  .         ?     ?      ?            6%       .           .   ?               2015 .

----------


## 7272

: .>70%    ,  .                (    ).        ,     .    31%  .
      .

----------


## 61

70.32.1.  .              . ?        .       .      ,      .

----------


## 7272

, ,    ,         70%.

----------


## 61

!              .             .        .

----------


## 7272

,      .
        ,     .    ,     .        ,     .

----------


## 61

.           .     .    ,       .          .       .    ,    .       .     .    ,    15 .     .   ,       ,      ,             .

----------


## 7272

> ,


    ,      ,   ,    .
     ,       "",       .

----------


## kymakc

. -   ...
         (, , , .)
1.  -     ,    ?
2.   =22%, =2,9%, =5,1%   =20%???

----------


## 61

> ,      ,   ,    .
>      ,       "",       .


    .          ,      .         .     3.5 (3.6) ?           .       .                   (  )      .       3.5 (3.6  2014.) ?

----------


## 7272

(** ), ""      (, .., ).

----------


## 61

.   , ,      ?    ,     .     ,     .          ,      ,      .          2015         ,      2013   2014 .           ,        .           2014 .. ,         ,         . ,   )))

----------


## 7272

,      ,     ,     .




> 2015


   2011 ,      ...

----------


## yante

> 50-18921/2012.     ,    ,      , - .
>     1,5 ,       ,            .
>       .
> 
> 
>  ,  .


http://kad.arbitr.ru/Card/a164ba6d-d...c-c7c5b21b6ada -           ...

----------


## 61

.  .

----------

.       ,      ,    .  ,  ,     ,        ,            .  .

----------


## room111

4   ,           ,       .     ,    .

----------

> ,    .


  ,               ?

----------


## _

.   .   -            .     ,             .   ,       ?  ?    ?      ?

----------


## room111

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=440733

----------


## 61

!         .        :Smilie:     .   ( )            ,     ,        .  ,          .....                   .      ,   .        (     )  181         .   !     ,  .      ,        .   ( )   13             .    (      160  )   .          . ,      . .

----------


## LLLLL

!      6%.           .      .      .    ,       .  3   //         800.      .     361-700,   362 -700,  363 -100%. 
1)              (  )?
2) ,    3    ,       ?       9 . 
,,   .

----------


## LLLLL

, .  / 700  ,   800

----------


## 7272

1)  
2) ,       ,             (     )      70%   .

----------


## LLLLL

!

----------

*61*,     ,        ...  ,       ...

----------


## Requine

,  . 
,     .    (, , )    ,     -  . (   ,    ), .     , .  .,     .    ,     (6%)   .   (  ),    ?
   70.32.         ? 
.

----------


## 7272

, .        ,      .

----------


## 123

7272  : 
 ,  -   .      .       -    .             ?

----------


## 7272

,

----------


## 123

!
      ???

----------


## 7272

,    , .. .

----------


## 123

,   -        2  .   ,   -     ,     -   .                   - ?    1       ...  ??? .

----------


## 7272

> 1


  (  ,     ,   ),    ,      .

----------


## room111

*123*,      .                    .

----------


## hiker

> *123*,      .                    .


  ,

----------


## NaBu

!
   6%,       .    .  2015.   .
  2016.      ,    1       70% ,         ,       ,  (((((  
       ?    ,       ,                   ?   (    )    ???
 ,   .  . ,         ???    2015.    ...

----------


## 7272

> ?   ,


      ,   70%.



> ?


   . 



> .


    ?

----------


## NaBu

> .


     ,    ....
   ,        ....

     .  ?

----------


## 7272

> .  ?


  .

----------


## 7272

> 6%,       .


 ,   .

----------


## 61

> *61*,     ,        ...  ,       ...


         .

----------


## 61

!    .  2017.   .                ?    " "    : , ,  .   ?

----------


## 7272

> " "    : , ,  .   ?


 .     ,      .
  .
-  ,       ,     ,    .

----------


## zas77

> .


     ?  -  ,     ,        .
           ?

----------


## 7272

A41-18008-2016_20161212_Reshenija i postanovlenija.pdf
  ,    .

----------


## zas77

> A41-18008-2016_20161212_Reshenija i postanovlenija.pdf


      . 
,     (.7),       .

     , ..    .
   ,           .

----------


## 7272

> ,     (.7),       .


,           .
       ,   70%  ,       ,    .

----------


## aleks33.72

!
        ?
  ,   ,       ...
 -       ...
 !

----------

